# Check Engine & Loss of Power Steering Lights, no acceleration, and no breaks



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Tell dealer to look at the product update (NI) related to replacing the battery ground cable for these issues.

Rob


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

You might want to look at this.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

All of these computers having issues. Negative battery cable comes to mind first. Second, who installed the aftermarket starter kit? A stereo shop or the owner?

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...al-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.html


----------



## Jpk (Jan 8, 2015)

thank you all for the responses....it was done by best buy...which I am sure many of you are now rolling your eyes...but the same guy has literally done 5 of them for me over the last few years (yes I know that sounds excessive)


----------



## Jpk (Jan 8, 2015)

Ok so car went to dealer. They found nothing. Not a surprise it is an intermittent problem. They insisted on removing the starter that I paid to have installed even though the problem occurred prior to the installation of the starter. I have to acknowledge that the dealer was very pleasant with my wife today and apologetic that they were unable to find something. 

Also, in my email exchanges with Patsy G, who very pleasantly responses to social posts behalf of Chevy, she offered per my request to open a case and get me in touch with a district service manager..that has not happened yet either. 

So to recap - we have complained of a problem that others in those forum have complained about with the added twist that 1 one of the four occurrences my son also reported losing his ability to break. The dealer removed the starter that was installed after the problem first surfaced (admittedly prior to the failure of breaks) and gave us back the car to drive some more.

I have asked for a case to be opened and to be put in touch with the district case manager. I was then asked if I wanted that to happen and said yes. And still nothing.

Tomorrow I will begin to cycle call anyone who I can get to answer the phone.

I remain open to any insight for advice from those who are reading.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

What did the dealer say about the special coverage #14311?

Perhaps it's time to find another dealership to try? This one may be nice, but incompetent.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I agree disconnecting the remote start is a good diagnostic step but when it reoccurs it should be flagged for reattachment after the problem is resolved. Definitely get that negative battery cable replaced.


----------



## Jpk (Jan 8, 2015)

I spoke to them about this and they insisted it wasn't the problem and that until it occurs again after the starter is disconnected there is nothing they could do. Patsy, I am still waiting for a response to my last email to you.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm bumping this as CCC hasn't posted like they usually do and the OP hasn't either. Just trying to see if this is still a problem?


----------



## Jpk (Jan 8, 2015)

There has yet to be a resolution. With it being an intermittent problem it also has not occurred in over a week - with the starter both connected and disconnected. I called chevy customer service and they opened a case - agreeing that the special notice referenced above should be performed as a possible resolution based on the problem. Dealership was supposed to call within 48 hours which was today so calling back chevy again tomorrow. This chevy social media people who I was in contact with through this site were very helpful until I started to ask for specific action.


----------



## Jpk (Jan 8, 2015)

As another update:

After another couple of days called back and the person to whom I was speaking was now saying she would have to defer to the dealer. I asked for her manager. Went through the history for a third time and was told that unless the car was exhibiting the symptoms they could not diagnose it. I asked him to walk me through how they would diagnose the intermittent problem identified in the negative battery cable special notice. He placed me on hold, came back on and said they would contact the dealer. I will provide another update when I have more.


----------



## Jpk (Jan 8, 2015)

I wanted to close the loop here and thank you for your advice. 

After much longer than it should have taken and two levels of escalation at Chevy customer service and the dealer itself they finally replaced the negative battery cable per the special service notice. 

This was one of the most frustrating experiences of my life. At the end of the day, I think the service manager at the dealer finally realized it was cheaper to do the work then having to keep dealing with me.

Now, hopefully, the problem never resurfaces.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Jpk said:


> I wanted to close the loop here and thank you for your advice.
> 
> After much longer than it should have taken and two levels of escalation at Chevy customer service and the dealer itself they finally replaced the negative battery cable per the special service notice.
> 
> ...


Hey JPK, 

We hope you don't run into any additional concerns here in the near future. I apologize that the experience wasn't as pleasant as it should have been, but feel free to keep us in mind if anything should happen in the future. We are always happy to help! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

